# Labels are Important!



## Ray (Oct 9, 2018)

With all of the "NoID" plants out there, and the myriad of fruitless requests to identify "_this plant I got at the grocery store_", I always insist that folks understand the importance of maintaining the tags with their plants.

Yesterday I realized there's another reason:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 9, 2018)

Is the Anole named Andy?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes, anole umbrella! Cute, thanks for sharing, my GF will love this.


----------



## Ray (Oct 9, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is the Anole named Andy?





Yep. "Lizards on a Stick".


----------



## troy (Oct 9, 2018)

How did that lizard get there?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 9, 2018)

troy said:


> How did that lizard get there?



anole's are common from NC to Fla...used to catch them (as a kid)...this guy probably just lives in his greenhouse


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 10, 2018)

nice home, he's thinking...........


----------



## Ray (Oct 10, 2018)

I, sadly, no longer have a greenhouse. These guys are somewhat territorial, so compete for prime space in my plants on the deck and any flowers around the deck and yard.


----------

